# Beginner 55g Aquascape.



## Blah3 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys new to the site and thought id join in showing my very newly rescaped 55g Discus tank. In hope to have some feed back of what you guys think of it and see if you have any suggestions that you may have to improve the look of it. There is still a bit of work to be done on it in regards to adding more plants but heres what i have so far.

Tank:
48"x12"x20"
3 T5 HO 54watt 6500K Bulbs
DIY Co2 2x5L Jugs
DIY Powerhead powered Co2 Reactor
Normal gravel (Would like to add Flourite or eco-complete to it if I'd be better off?)

Here it is.









I have a problem with finding a good spot for the DIY Co2 reactor in the left hand corner which is interfering with the filter output. I think I may transfer it to the right side behind the wisteria under the other powerhead used for circulation on the right side.

Still not sure if i want to arrange the right hand corner a bit by spreading out the pogo infront of the Red Myro? Instead of next to it which is bunching it up to much or bring it all to the left side and leaving the right open for only foreground plants which may open the tank up more.

If i dont transfer the right to the left any suggestions for plants that could go well in the left hand corner around the filter output and if the is any other way to get the output out of the way while still producing good circulation?

I'm sorry if I sound really inexperienced I'm still learning. lol


----------



## Blah3 (Apr 23, 2009)

UPDATE:
So i spent last night working out what i wanted to do and decided to switch the sides over...

I came up with this...









Also looking over it today there are a few more changes i would like to make which includes speading out the baby tears and switching some crypts to the right side which i have highlighted on this pic...









I hope you guys enjoy and i still would love to hear some opinions you may have...


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Good luck with your new scape!, hide your heater behind the plants in the middle!


----------



## Blah3 (Apr 23, 2009)

BIG UPDATE!!!

I honestly cant stop playing with it... but I think i am going to finally leave it and see how it takes off... My fiance is getting annoyed as i cant stop touching it so I made a pact it will not be touched for a month! haha

Anyways... I have added a few more plants. Tropica sword, corkscrew val, chistmas moss, Java fern and narrowleaf java to it and moved a few things around to try create more depth in the tank as i thought it was too 1D...










Hope you like!


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

How much your discus cost you?


----------



## Blah3 (Apr 23, 2009)

About 80$ each i think


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

are you sure that you are a beginner? this is very nice. you pulled off the rescape really well. great placement of everything. people frequently complain that it is difficult to create much visual depth in a 55, but i rather like the flattened look--it's as though it emphasizes each of the plants and other elements somewhat more. i have a 55 with a 1-dimensional appearance, but i did it on purpose as a way to showcase a number of different plants (various crypts).

anyway, you have some depth in there and it looks great.


----------



## Blah3 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanx Hydrophyte yes i am very happy with it. Happy enough to wait and see how it all grows in...

This tank is about 5 months old but have only just started getting into heavily planted tanks so i still consider myself a beginner and still learning a hell of alot...

Your crypt showcase looks awesome! They can grow fairly big out of water....


----------

